# Lab litters



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Well guys Ive been searching for a litter for a friend of mine interested in getting a black lab pup. I think he is looking for something in the $5-600 range max. Ive seen a lot of nice litters lately but from FT breedings but they are always out of his range.

This will be a gun dog and the first they have trained so primary importance is in biddability and a dog that will be steady. I know those hot FT dogs can be made steady but there are clearly some that take a ton of work to be made so while others are much easier to train. Biddability and desire to please are main concerns. Titles are helpful, otherwise there will need to be other ways to prove worthyness. Ive gotta believe there are some MH sired pups out there that could fit the bill.


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Call Matt at Topshelf, he has a few pups left to sell from his recent litters($800) that I am sure he will come down to $500-600. These dogs are just what you are looking for! Tell him Burt told you to call.
http://topshelfretrievers.homestead.com/


----------



## rb.number3 (Jun 15, 2004)

USAlx50,

I am sure you have seen (duckyday) Alex's two pups. 
I have a repeat breeding, of that litter ready to go. If 
your buddy has and interest, let me know. We will 
get real close too his price range. We have 3 black males,
and one dark yellow male. 
If you have been around 2004 NFC Drake at all, you are aware 
of the talent he is blessed with. The dam: is a great hunting dog,
that is very talented as well. 
For more info: check out our website www.sheyenneriverretrievers.com
or e-mail [email protected] 
We are motivated to move these pups. 
49 days old on June 19th 
26 month health quarantee, shots, dew claws, wormed, intro to birds. 
Water is a little cold for pups, maybe by the end of this week. 
Thanks Russ


----------



## Lucky Lab (Apr 28, 2006)

I have a female pup born 3/22 that is Havana North Dakota for the summer. A good friends daughter is taking her through basic ob. intro to gun and water. This is the second cross they have a female from the first litter. Parents both come from solid peds. This pup will be ready to start hunting this fall. Will also fit in his price range


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

thanks guys. He (I :lol: ) decided on one of topshelfs pups out of FC meet joe black and one of their SH *****es Brandy. Should be a really neat pup!


----------



## krazysmurf (Oct 6, 2007)

chesnut hills in wisconsin is a damn good breeder


----------

